# لكتابة الهمزة علي السطر في برنامج الاوتوكاد وهوشئ غير معروف



## الرواسي (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم.....هذة هي طريقة كتابة الهمزة علي السطر في برنامج الاوتوكاد و انا لا اخترع جديدا و لكن معظم المستخدمين يجهلوها و الله الموفق....الطريقة هي
اختار امر text ثم اضغط علي مفتاح Alt ثم و انت ضاغط علية اضغط رقم 6 ثم رقم 5 ثم رقم 2 من الجهة اليمني من الكيبورد و ليس من الاعلي:31:


----------



## mohamed aseer (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى ، مشكور بشده لهذه المعلومه التى ارهقتنى كثيرا جدااااااااااااا
و اول مشاركه لك ، مفيده حقا ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## samool (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومة القيمة
واهلا بك اخا في هذا الملتقى


----------



## Mmostafa (26 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

هذه المشاركة مثل الماس ....خفييف الحمل ثمين القيمة


----------



## المهندس/محمود (26 يونيو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## RBF (27 يونيو 2006)

فعلاً، معلومه قيمه جداً جداً


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 يونيو 2006)

ارجو منك اخى الكريم اذا كان لديك بلوكات للاشجار و النخيل ارسالها لى ، خصوصا و ان كانت 3d


----------



## الرواسي (27 يونيو 2006)

الاخ /محمد اسر ....نعم يوجد عندي الكثير من بلوكات النخيل و الاشجار الثري دي.. اعطيني البريد الالكتروني لك و سوف ارسلها لك....والله الموفق


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك بشده اخى الفاضل ، و اليك بريدى
aseerreyat at yahoo.com
جزاك الله خيرا اخى ، و جعلك دوما عونا لاخوتك .


----------



## م.أماني كامل (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## soso2006 (1 يوليو 2006)

فعلاً، معلومه قيمه جداً جداً


----------



## ملك الحلوة (4 يوليو 2006)

فعلا معلومة قيمة جدا جدا


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرررررررررررررااجزيلا فعلا معلومه جامده


----------



## hanyacad (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور علي هذه المعلومه القيمه التي بحثت عنها كثيرا


----------



## saleh_agiza (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## Arch_M (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على المعلومة ونتمنى المزيد منك اكثر واكثر


----------



## elreedy50 (13 مايو 2010)

عمل جيد


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

:20::75:


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

الرواسي قال:


> السلام عليكم.....هذة هي طريقة كتابة الهمزة علي السطر في برنامج الاوتوكاد و انا لا اخترع جديدا و لكن معظم المستخدمين يجهلوها و الله الموفق....الطريقة هي
> اختار امر text ثم اضغط علي مفتاح Alt ثم و انت ضاغط علية اضغط رقم 6 ثم رقم 5 ثم رقم 2 من الجهة اليمني من الكيبورد و ليس من الاعلي:31:


 
السلام عليكم
لدى طريقة افضل واسرع وهى
الضغط على زر alt ثم كتابة 140 اثناء الضغط
بمجرد رفع يدك عن زر alt ستجد الهمزة قد كتبت
مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى لك ولرايك وموضوعك ولكن ما كنت اريده هو التسهيل
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً لك وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ayoub adly (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## ayoub adly (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## حسب الدائم عثمان (5 مايو 2011)

_شكرا جزيلا لكم جعلها الله لكم في ميزان حسناتكم_


----------



## ayoub adly (5 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## fadl85 (5 يونيو 2011)

,وممكن alt140 تتيج نفس النتيجة


----------



## حيا الله الموصل (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا كتير


----------



## Eng.zeky (8 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً لك وبارك الله فيك.*


----------



## ahmed_d (10 يونيو 2011)

فعلا كنت نسيتها وانت ذكرتني 
مشككككككككور


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور كتيييييير ........ههههههههههههههههههه...........جد معلومه خفيفه لطيفه


----------



## arc.hosam (18 يونيو 2011)

انا عاجز عن الشكر الله يباركلك


----------



## yassin_ma (18 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ST.ENG (10 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## عمروعرفات (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر وربنا يكرمك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الطريقة


----------



## youssryali (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبير السودان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جااااارى المحاوله


----------



## xXx_2010 (6 يونيو 2013)

معلومة هامة جداً خاصةً مع عجائب هذا الخط sosa :7:.. شكراً لك


----------



## iraqivisionary (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (30 يونيو 2013)

مرفق صوره لكود بعض الحروف- بس طبعا نضيف قبل الارقام رمز %%


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (12 يوليو 2013)

معلومة جميله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الورد الابيض (30 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tasneem man (11 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ليكي معلومة جديدة ومفيده


----------



## اسكتش (22 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخى الكريم...


----------



## م. حيدر (6 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

